# grass roots?  Eventing?



## Peanot (19 September 2011)

What is grass roots and who can enter and what is involved?
Thanks


----------



## Ali16 (19 September 2011)

Hi Peanot,

Grass roots is the starting level in any sport.. so in eventing it's BE80T (80cm training class) and BE90 (90cm/ Intro).

You don't have to affiliate to compete in these events, but taking a look at the BE website might help. There is loads of helpful info on how to get started:

www.britisheventing.com

For unaffiliated events there is a really good website here:

http://unaffode.webs.com/

All grass roots stuff!

Hope you're going to join the eventing clan Its SO much fun!


----------



## doratheexplorer (19 September 2011)

It is as Ail16 says, and also including BE100 (pre-novice). Through BE you can qualify to compete T the grassroots champs which is he.d at Badminton at the same time as the 4*! however it is pretty tough, you have to come in the top 10% of and BE90 or BE100 section and that qua
If you qualify for a regional final, you then have to come in the top 20% of the regional final and your off to Badminton! The qualifying runs from July-June the following year, with regional finals from August to the end of the season! So if you came 1st in a BE90 this weekend, you would qualify for 1 regional final next season, and if you won the regional final then, you would be qualified for the grassroots champs 2013!! Confusing hey!!

The British eventing website has so much information on it all as well, definitely worth a look!!


----------



## Peanot (19 September 2011)

Thanks guys. Ali16 I love doing all 3 disciplines but not done many  ODE's where all 3 in the same day but I'm hoping to by 
next season.


----------

